# Center Channel



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

I am currently having a problem with my set up.

My center channel is currently too large for my TV stand, and the top of the speaker sits slightly higher than the bottom of my Plasma TV. Furthermore, the Speaker itself is sitting slightly on the tv mount on the tv stand. So it is firing downwards about 10-15 degrees. I have my TV mount as far back on the TV stand as I deem safe, any more, it might render the stand a little back heavy, and I do not want to risk the TV being put into danger like that. Also, my speaker cannot go any more forward, it is already on the edge of the stand.

I do not know where to put it. I also feel its current position is too low for my likes in terms of hearing. It doesnt meld with the sound perfectly, and stands out more than it used to on top my old RP TV. How would I be able to fix this?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

B-rock, it might be helpful is you can provide a pic or a drawing of the situation. Have you considered mounting the speaker above the tv? Dennis


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Heres some pics


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

If I look at your setup correctly, I would consider mounting it above the screen if possible. You might have to add some sound dampening around the center speaker if it is too bright against the wall. I hope others will give some advise, too. Dennis


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Simple, just put your game controllers somewhere else and put your center there and tlilt it up a bit and your good to go.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Or build a shelf to hold the speaker just under where it is now.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Tony thats a great idea. I was considering it, but had second thoughts. It is really a coffee table, so I was thinking of just dealing with it til i got a newer TV stand.

How should I approach a shelf for the center?


----------



## wgauci (Jan 3, 2009)

Simple and easiest solution would be to just at a shim type piece of wood to the front of your speaker allowing it to sit level. 

The other thing that i've do in the past is to make a simple shelf to sit your TV on that allows your speaker to sit directly under it. Basically a 3/4" piece of pine as wide as your speaker and the two sides screwed to the bottom of the wood. This way, your speaker sits flat on your existing stand, the shelf covers and surrounds the speaker and your TV sits on the new shelf. Your speaker is wider than your TV base so you don't have to worry about the TV not being stable. $20 of wood and a little stain close to what your stand is now and you're good to go.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

the_rookie said:


> How should I approach a shelf for the center?


I would simply cut a piece of wood that is the entire length of the area between the sides and use 4 "L" brackets to hold it in place.


----------

